# Alum Today 3-26-20



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Me and deerfarmer hit Alum today. Fished from 9:00 - 5:30. We caught 2 bluegills, 2 catfish, 4 crappies, and 2 smallmouth (both over 4 pounds!) All fish were caught in the south pool jigging deep stumps and brushpiles.

We marked lots of fish at all the places we fished. They were just not very active. They would come up and check out our baits but most times turned away.

We also fished in the middle pool but didn’t catch any there. The water is very stained but the temps were quite a bit warmer. As much as 57 degrees.

Lots of people out fishing today! Even some pleasure boaters! And one jet skier! Lol! Didn’t expect to see that today!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Mark forgot to mention the nice birthday present he gave me today. I won’t have time to play with it until tomorrow.


----------



## Chris Jewell (Jul 20, 2019)

I went to Delaware today. No success. I knew I should have went to Alum.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice fish ,happy Birthday old man , not sure what the gift is.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

jiggerman said:


> Nice fish ,happy Birthday old man , not sure what the gift is.


Looks like he gave him a spool of line


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Looks like he gave him a spool of line


And possibly a new prop seal!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

deerfarmer said:


> Mark forgot to mention the nice birthday present he gave me today. I won’t have time to play with it until tomorrow.
> View attachment 348559


You're welcome! That happened because deerfarmer can’t go 2 feet in straight line following the LiveScope! Zig zag, zig zag...I have to take Dramamine now when I go fishing with him!
Oh yeah, by the way, you owe me a new ACC crappie stix!


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Hit Alum yesterday also for a couple of hours, no luck. One small gill and a couple of nibbles


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Don't forget the Red Hook lmao


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

I see ,he wont mind cleaning that off in his free time.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

Just the title of this thread made my day. Good to see you guys getting out. Couple of nice smallies!


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice job guys - I think the cold front that came through last weekend really pushed them back. My son and I was out on Thursday and didn’t do much better. 1 bass, 1 catfish & 18 crappie but most were small.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Steve and Mark leave my catfish along.


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Great looking smallmouth!


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

polebender said:


> View attachment 348539
> View attachment 348541
> View attachment 348543
> View attachment 348545
> ...


Nice catch Thank you for all the details.


----------

